# One long beep two short beeps



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a video problem right? If I remove the card and use onboard video and the problem remains, what might it be?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In many systems the on-boaed remains active even when a card is fitted (it's integrated into the motherboard multi-function shipsets)

So if the fault was in the chipset, the beep code may be indicating that this has failed rather than the plug-in card. It cannot isolate part of the main chipset.


----------



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok... so what can I do?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Get in your BIOS setup and look for an entry called integrated peripherals or something similar. Find the integrated adapter entry and make sure that it is disabled...In order to do this 
you have to remove the new card of course. After the integrated VGA is disapled reinstall your new card.


----------



## dts73 (May 28, 2007)

supercubedude said:


> Ok... so what can I do?


Hiya supercube,

Right first off can you tell us if your PC is a desktop or laptop.

Secondly, have you or anyone you know tried to install/add devices to the computer.

And have you made any "up-grades" that you can think of?

If in any doubt what so ever PM me.


----------



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

Mosquito, when you say "get in your BIOS setup", do you mean on the computer? Because I can't see anything on the computer, the video doesn't work. I can't tinker around in BIOS.

And dts, desktop, no one has added devices, and this problem comes after I upgraded with a new motherboard, CPU, and RAM.

Please help...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Did the new motherboard, CPU and RAM ever work or is this a problem from the initial power up of the new components?

This is reasonably critical info to suddenly add to the issue !


----------



## dts73 (May 28, 2007)

supercubedude said:


> Mosquito, when you say "get in your BIOS setup", do you mean on the computer? Because I can't see anything on the computer, the video doesn't work. I can't tinker around in BIOS.
> 
> And dts, desktop, no one has added devices, and this problem comes after I upgraded with a new motherboard, CPU, and RAM.
> 
> Please help...


Can You get any images on an external monitor or any other monitor. In fact can you get the PC to boot at all?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

supercubedude said:


> Mosquito, when you say "get in your BIOS setup", do you mean on the computer? Because I can't see anything on the computer, the video doesn't work. I can't tinker around in BIOS.
> 
> And dts, desktop, no one has added devices, and this problem comes after I upgraded with a new motherboard, CPU, and RAM.
> 
> Please help...


Kiwiguy I think that is from initial bootup...
Supercubedude sorry for the misunderstanding. I already posted this before but make sure what those sounds mean by looking at your mobo's manual. Sound warning codes differ from BIOS to BIOS...Just to make sure. People do you know if the integrated VGA can be disabled via jumpers? In some mobos you can do so. I can't see how he can solve it if he can't get into BIOS. Cube check your manual for jumpers too and please post.


----------



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

kiwiguy - this happened the first time I tried the new stuff

dts - I can't tell if the PC is booting at all, because I can't see anything

mosquito - it only talk about a couple of jumpers, one for the CMOS and a few for USB devices, nothing about video

*whimper*


----------



## dts73 (May 28, 2007)

supercubedude said:


> kiwiguy - this happened the first time I tried the new stuff
> 
> dts - I can't tell if the PC is booting at all, because I can't see anything
> 
> ...


I apologise supercube. There is nothing I can do without beeing with the "box" in person.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry but I cannot think of anything right now. If you are sure that those sounds indicate a video problem and if you are using just the onboard...Please post what motherboard you own so we may think of something else.

One more question: The integrated graphics use system ram. Is it possible that his RAM is having the problem but the graphics system is checked and found faulty first?


----------



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

And Mosquito hits it on the nose! Something is wrong with one of the sticks of RAM. Out of the frying pan and into the fire, but at least I can see stuff now...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Great news mate! Glad we could help you out!


----------

